# Icd-9 code help



## caromissunc1

Am working on pre-approval for a cysto w/ ureteral stent removal.
what is the appropriate ICD-9 code for a retained ureteral catheter?  Or patient encounter for removal of ureteral stent?
Any help would be appreciated!  
Thanks!


----------



## NIENAJADLY

*dx for removal of stent*

Assuming it was being removed not due to a complication, how about V53.6?  When looking up removal, it states see also fitting of.  This is the one we use when there is no mechanical, infectious or other complication.

Hope that helps 

Kellie


----------



## preserene

What about  V54.01 - Encounter  for removal of internal fixation Device.
But these categories are not primary diagnosis


----------



## sleepycats

When I think of internal fixation devices, I think ortho (plates, screws, rods, etc.) and the ICD-9 guidelines state the V54 category to be orthopedic codes. I agree with V53.6.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

What about 939.9?


----------



## hummer123

What about v55.6? Stents are artificial openings, and this code includes removal or replacement


----------

